# iron levels



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, Just had my MW 16 week appointment, and found out that the bloods they took at 12 weeks showed borderline low iron. My preg vitamin already has 150% rda iron - if I take spatone or floradix (I assume they are ok?) could this be too much?
Also, should I be asking her to recheck my levels at some point, as this wasn't mentioned.
Thanks!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jen 

They will recheck it at 28 wks anyway. Have you been prescribed iron? What was your level? 

Exactly how much iron is in your current tablets?? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

MW didn't prescribe me any, as I was just borderline low (she said iron 'stores' were fine, if that makes sense to you?) - just advised looking at diet and suggested taking spatone, but she was a bit vague about how much. I'm taking zitawest vits that have 21mg iron.
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Then they met be ok otherwise Gp would have prescribed you iron. 

I would ask in the pharmacist section specifically about the levels, I will move this post there now. . I would suspect you are fine o take spatone or floradix but she will know for sure. 

Mazv/Holly can you help please? 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

An RDA of iron is not the same as a treatment dose for anaemia.

The amount of iron someone needs for maintenance of an already healthy level is much lower, but increased in pregnancy. It is from around now that your body makes lots of new blood as your blood volume increases by 50 % later in pregnancy and the baby will need some for development, so you will need extra iron if you are already low as you will run the risk of anaemia if you don't keep pace with demands.

21 mg is quite low in terms of treatment. For treatment we would give about 100mg per day of elemental iron divided doses (usually split twice or three times in the day or given as a slow release tablet). Some pregnant women need this dose to prevent anaemia but the dose should be kept as low as possible to prevent deficiencies of calcium, zinc and magnesium etc.

Spatone contains 5mg of elemental iron, but you do absorb a lot more of it compared to iron tablets (according to their data). A couple of sachets a day won't do any harm with your vitamins, unless you are also given high dose prescribed tablets, then it should be reviewed by someone depending on the dose prescribed.

It is a good idea to take the supplements split up in the day, between meals and with at least 45 minutes between milk, whole grain and tea or coffee, or antacid medication as all of these can reduce absorption. 

Lastly, try to have an iron rich diet with green veg, meat and fortified breakfast cereals if these suit you. Take your supplements with vitamin c rich food or juice like an orange. 

There is lots of information on the Spatone website.


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks so much - that's really helpful! x


----------

